# Sono veramente seccata



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

di non aver vinto ancora l'enalotto.
quanto mi vuole fare aspettare ancora?
poi se il montepremi diventa troppo impegnativo mi mette a disagio.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

è una vera minchiata che il montepremi così enorme sia solo per un vincitore.
Sappiate che se vinco io lo divido.


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

io non divido una cippa


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Ottobre 2008)

Anch'io e il mio ragazzo non riusciamo a vincere.
E' una vera noia...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io non divido una cippa


che posso farci se son buona come la nutella??


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io non divido una cippa


Neppure io!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Anch'io e il mio ragazzo non riusciamo a vincere.
> E' una vera noia...


andate a lavorare, lazzaroni!!


----------



## Old Lineadombra (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> di non aver vinto ancora l'enalotto.
> quanto mi vuole fare aspettare ancora?
> poi se il montepremi diventa troppo impegnativo mi mette a disagio.


 
Mia nonna diceva....."il lotto è una scatola, con un buco di sotto"


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Ma che casso ve ne fate di 90 e passa milioni??
Sboroni, è giusto che non vinciate!!


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> andate a lavorare, lazzaroni!!


Già lo facciamo....


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Mia nonna diceva....."il lotto è una scatola, con un buco di sotto"


anche la mia.
però lasciarmi insoddisfatta tutte le settimane non è corretto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ero certa di vincere giocando i numeri che avevo sognato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io non divido una cippa


idem


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma che casso ve ne fate di 90 e passa milioni??
> Sboroni, è giusto che non vinciate!!


tu dammeli e poi te lo racconto


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tu dammeli e poi te lo racconto


ma dai...non fai neanche in tempo a decidere come goderteli che sei già andata,s secca, secca 

	
	
		
		
	


	





avidi ingordi bottegai


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai...non fai neanche in tempo a decidere come goderteli che sei già andata,s secca, secca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho già in mente come spenderli fino all'ultimo centesimo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai...non fai neanche in tempo a decidere come goderteli che sei già andata,s secca, secca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne godranno i miei eredi. ti metto nel testamento?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho già in mente come spenderli fino all'ultimo centesimo.


 
settimana scorsa ho giocato con le mie colleghe. sarebbero toccati 19milioni a testa. ho iniziato a spenderli e non mi sono bastati


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> settimana scorsa ho giocato con le mie colleghe. sarebbero toccati 19milioni a testa. ho iniziato a spenderli e non mi sono bastati


no noi giochiamo solo in due.
e divideremo in parti eque.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> no noi giochiamo solo in due.
> e divideremo in parti eque.


sicura di farcela con meno di 50 milioni?


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sicura di farcela con meno di 50 milioni?


46,5 milioni per una serena vecchiaia..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> 46,5 milioni per una serena vecchiaia..


tirando un po' la cinghia...


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tirando un po' la cinghia...


tirandola nei denti a qualcuno vorrai dire..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> tirandola nei denti a qualcuno vorrai dire..


 
sai che bello arrivare in ufficio, dare fuoco all'edificio, e tornare a dormire?


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sai che bello arrivare in ufficio, dare fuoco all'edificio, e tornare a dormire?


io preferisco una cagatina sul tavolo


----------



## Old ASTRA (20 Ottobre 2008)

Io farei così, faccio arrivare davanti all'ufficio 2 bilici di carta igenica (sono in due quelli che rompono da noi) e ci attacco uno striscione con scritto "E ADESSO ANDATE A CA..RE"... 91 milioni euro più, euro meno mi basteranno... poi con quello che avanza si vedrà.


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Io farei così, faccio arrivare davanti all'ufficio 2 bilici di carta igenica (sono in due quelli che rompono da noi) e ci attacco uno striscione con scritto "E ADESSO ANDATE A CA..RE"... 91 milioni euro più, euro meno mi basteranno... poi con quello che avanza si vedrà.


 
compra la regina...


----------



## Old ASTRA (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> compra la regina...


E' quella che dura di più? Perchè dalle maledizioni che ricevono ogni tanto mi sa che avranno un rapporto con il water lungo e continuativo... non si sa mai che gli tocca di uscire a comprarne altra!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io preferisco una cagatina sul tavolo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Io farei così, faccio arrivare davanti all'ufficio 2 bilici di carta igenica (sono in due quelli che rompono da noi) e ci attacco uno striscione con scritto "E ADESSO ANDATE A CA..RE"... 91 milioni euro più, euro meno mi basteranno... poi con quello che avanza si vedrà.


 
io però la liquidazione la vorrei. 
e poi gli mangerei l'assegno in faccia


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io però la liquidazione la vorrei.
> e poi gli mangerei l'assegno in faccia


certo che la pretendo!!
devo comprare il tender alla tippi..


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

*io mi sono appena accorta*

di aver vinto circa 250 euro


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> di aver vinto circa 250 euro
















   vedi a bere il nesquik??


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> di aver vinto circa 250 euro


brava Emma!
complimenti!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> certo che la pretendo!!
> devo comprare il tender alla tippi..


scusa l'ignoranza, che è il tender, a parte un gommone?


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa l'ignoranza, che è il tender, a parte un gommone?


è proprio quello..






ovviamente avrà la sua cuccetta in tek e cuscini di velluto, ma preferisce il tender


----------



## Old geisha (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> di non aver vinto ancora l'enalotto.
> quanto mi vuole fare aspettare ancora?
> poi se il montepremi diventa troppo impegnativo mi mette a disagio.


in effetti ....... ma sai io non gioco, se gioco vinco e onestamente cosa cacio ci faccio con tutti quei soldi??????
levata la beneficienza che è l'unica cosa che mi sento di fare, come li investo, come li spendo???????


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> in effetti ....... ma sai io non gioco, se gioco vinco e onestamente cosa cacio ci faccio con tutti quei soldi??????
> levata la beneficienza che è l'unica cosa che mi sento di fare, come li investo, come li spendo???????


case
barca a vela
viaggi

vuoi che vada avanti?


----------



## Old geisha (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> case
> barca a vela
> viaggi
> 
> vuoi che vada avanti?


si ma so' di gente che è diventata pazza!
io ci tengo alla mia parziale integrità mentale..........


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> si ma so' di gente che è diventata pazza!
> io ci tengo alla mia parziale integrità mentale..........


io e i miei 93 milioni di euro staremo bene insieme


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Ottobre 2008)

Ma come si fa a vincere?
Io non vinco mai una cippa lippa...


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a vincere?
> Io non vinco mai una cippa lippa...


senza mestolino non giocare neanche..


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> senza mestolino non giocare neanche..


 
Ma io gioco col ganzo!


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma io gioco col ganzo!


pure io.
io il mio ganzo e il mio mestolino.
non c'è match..


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> pure io.
> io il mio ganzo e il mio mestolino.
> non c'è match..


Avrò il mio cuoricino.
Dopodichè sai dove potrai metterti il mestolino?


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Avrò il mio cuoricino.
> Dopodichè sai dove potrai metterti il mestolino?


ok.
a te il cuoricino a me il montepremi


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Ottobre 2008)

"Caraaaaa! Prepara le valigeeee! Si parte: ho appena vinto al
superenalotto: 95 milioni di euro. whooo!"

"Grande!" ......risponde tutta eccitata la moglie "......valige per la montagna o per il mare?"

"Chi se ne frega. Basta che ti levi dai cojoni ..." *





*


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> "Caraaaaa! Prepara le valigeeee! Si parte: ho appena vinto al
> superenalotto: 95 milioni di euro. whooo!"
> 
> "Grande!" ......risponde tutta eccitata la moglie "......valigie per la montagna o per il mare?"
> ...


s'tardo..


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> "Caraaaaa! Prepara le valigeeee! Si parte: ho appena vinto al
> superenalotto: 95 milioni di euro. whooo!"
> 
> "Grande!" ......risponde tutta eccitata la moglie "......valige per la montagna o per il mare?"
> ...


buongiorno principino


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> s'tardo..





emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> buongiorno principino


'giorno


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> 'giorno


 ma io volevo un salutino only for me....


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma io volevo un salutino only for me....


View attachment 1986


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

oh madonnina...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> View attachment 1986


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh madonnina...


View attachment 1987


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

c'è niente per me?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> c'è niente per me?


vuoi i re magi per fare il presepe?


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> c'è niente per me?


View attachment 1988


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vuoi i re magi per fare il presepe?


View attachment 1989


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> View attachment 1989


io non avevo chiesto nulla


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> View attachment 1989


 principino scusa eh...ma a noi fiori e ad angelo che è il fiore più fiore perchè è la piùà giovane, posti igor....


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io non avevo chiesto nulla


View attachment 1990


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vuoi i re magi per fare il presepe?


io e il mio mestolino stiamo bene insieme


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

scambio volentieri igor con la rosa


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> principino scusa eh...ma a noi fiori e ad angelo che è il fiore più fiore perchè è la piùà giovane, posti igor....


View attachment 1991


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> principino scusa eh...ma a noi fiori e ad angelo che è il fiore più fiore perchè è la piùà giovane, posti igor....


gattamorta!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> gattamorta!


 sono offesa davvero...è la cosa + brutta che mi potessi dire


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sono offesa davvero...è la cosa + brutta che mi potessi dire


ma dai!! scherzo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma dai!! scherzo


ok...fatta pace.


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scambio volentieri igor con la rosa


View attachment 1992


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scambio volentieri igor con la rosa


ti regalo igor, ma la rosa tienila tu, in mano mia i fiori muoiono subito


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti regalo igor, ma la rosa tienila tu, in mano mia i fiori muoiono subito


 hai le mestruazioni????


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

tutù a me dai i 6 numeri vincenti?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> hai le mestruazioni????


 














   scema, questa vaccata non la sentivo da una vita


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma dai!! scherzo





emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ok...fatta pace.


View attachment 1993


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

i numerini tutù


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

non si può chiederne il ban?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non si può chiederne il ban?


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> tutù a me dai i 6 numeri vincenti?


View attachment 1994


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

banniamolo!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

qualcuno lo abbatta!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

mi sta venendo d'andare a lavorare


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non si può chiederne il ban?





Asudem ha detto:


>





Brugola ha detto:


> banniamolo!!!!!!





Asudem ha detto:


> qualcuno lo abbatta!!


View attachment 1995


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi sta venendo d'andare a lavorare


View attachment 1996


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

non abbiamo da mandargli una bustina con il virus della pellaria?


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non abbiamo da mandargli una bustina con il virus della pellaria?


View attachment 1997


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> View attachment 1997


 
questo mi sembra più sicuro

http://digilander.libero.it/dammitutto2/preservativo_enorme.jpg


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

esagerata!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> esagerata!!


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

va bene che per una grande parete ci vuole un grande pennello..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> va bene che per una grande parete ci vuole un grande pennello..


appunto. vorrei mai fosse stretto


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

ma per te o per lui?


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> .


View attachment 1999


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> View attachment 1999


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma per te o per lui?


oddio per me la vedo dura


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> View attachment 1999


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oddio per me la vedo dura


e che ne so io?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scema, questa vaccata non la sentivo da una vita


 week end all'insegna di villa arzilla che ci vuoi fa'....ieri mia suocera le ha tirate fuori tutte


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

*principino*



Toujours ha detto:


> View attachment 1995


 queste racchiette inacidite non capiscono il tuo spirito gentile


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> queste racchiette inacidite non capiscono il tuo spirito gentile


gattaccia!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> gattaccia!!!


 mi hanno appena dato della tigrotta....sempre felina so'.......


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> di non aver vinto ancora l'enalotto.
> quanto mi vuole fare aspettare ancora?
> poi se il montepremi diventa troppo impegnativo mi mette a disagio.


Da quando il montepremi è a 60 milioni di Neuro io ho detto "aspetto che arrivi a 100 milioni e dopo gioco".
Quindi anche la prossima volta non vincerà nessuno..E probabilmente anche quella dopo...Sabato vincerò io  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Cosa faccio con tutti quei soldi? Mi compro il Forum con tutti i personaggi e ci faccio una specia di Gardaland  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Da quando il montepremi è a 60 milioni di *Neuro* io ho detto "aspetto che arrivi a 100 milioni e dopo gioco".
> Quindi anche la prossima volta non vincerà nessuno..E probabilmente anche quella dopo...Sabato vincerò io
> 
> 
> ...


vinco io!!!!


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> vinco io!!!!


illusa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> in effetti ....... ma sai io non gioco, se gioco vinco e onestamente cosa cacio ci faccio con tutti quei soldi??????
> levata la beneficienza che è l'unica cosa che mi sento di fare, come li investo, come li spendo???????


 Li dai a me e ti tolgo dall'imbarazzo


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> illusa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


servono a me che sono in missione speciale per conto di Dio!!


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> servono a me che sono in missione speciale per conto di Dio!!


Se fosse così staresti al posto del Berlusca. Invece sei in ufficio  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se fosse così staresti al posto del Berlusca. Invece sei in ufficio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noi santi abbiamo vita dura...


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> noi santi abbiamo vita dura...


Ma poi sta vitaccia per che cosa? Per farsi mettere il nome sul calendario? Tanto poi, a parte San Silvestro e San Firmino, nessuno si ricorda di voi  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma poi sta vitaccia per che cosa? Per farsi mettere il nome sul calendario? Tanto poi, a parte San Silvestro e San Firmino, nessuno si ricorda di voi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai ragione.
manco una gratifica .....quasi quasi mi dimetto


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> manco una gratifica .....quasi quasi mi dimetto


Come Buona Uscita ti regalano il caffè con Bonolis e Laurenti


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Come Buona Uscita ti regalano il caffè con Bonolis e Laurenti


mi bastano i 93 milioni di euro


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi bastano i 93 milioni di euro


quando si dice "chi si accontenta gode"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Li dai a me e ti tolgo dall'imbarazzo


fai la coda


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quando si dice "chi si accontenta gode"


che ci posso fare se sono così accomodante???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che ci posso fare se sono così accomodante???


già, quasi mi commuovi


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> queste racchiette inacidite non capiscono il tuo spirito gentile


View attachment 2003


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Ottobre 2008)

Intervengo solo per precisare che la più giovane sono io.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Intervengo solo per precisare che la più giovane sono io.


sicura? confu è più piccola di te, non fare la furba


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

racchione acerbe!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> racchione acerbe!!


ha parlato la ragazzina


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sicura? confu è più piccola di te, non fare la furba


Azzzz.... sono stata sgamata!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vabè più giovane di voi sono però!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Azzzz.... sono stata sgamata!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


un paio d'anni...


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un paio d'anni...


ma anche no


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

scusate ma se esiste una giustizia i 93 milioni sono miei e voi racchione potete andare a chiedere l'elemosina ai semafori al posto mio...


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> scusate ma se esiste una giustizia i 93 milioni sono miei e voi racchione potete andare a chiedere l'elemosina ai semafori al posto mio...


E tu mò da dove vieni?
Ci siamo già spartiti i pippi!


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> E tu mò da dove vieni?
> Ci siamo già spartiti i pippi!


teso', l'amore è amore (e io ti amo tanto) ma......
...sai dove puoi metterteli i pippi?


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> teso', l'amore è amore (e io ti amo tanto) ma......
> ...sai dove puoi metterteli i pippi?


Vado a seppellirli nel Campo dei Miracoli...


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Vado a seppellirli nel Campo dei Miracoli...


ebbrava la pina!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> di non aver vinto ancora l'enalotto.
> quanto mi vuole fare aspettare ancora?
> poi se il montepremi diventa troppo impegnativo mi mette a disagio.


ah ma era na' strunzat'!!!

volevo innaffiarti...


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ah ma era na' strunzat'!!!
> 
> *volevo innaffiarti...*


non l'ho mica capita.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ahh si ora. seccata .
non ci sto dentro di mattina presto


----------

